# جدول تصميم خلطات الباطون



## fadee (14 سبتمبر 2009)

الى الاعزاء الكرام ارجو من حضرتكم التكرم بتزويدي بجدول عن خلطات الباطون المختلفه من حيث الكميات و الاوزان للركام و الاسمنت المستخدم و الرمل و كميه الماء لجميع انواع التهدل 4+5+6+7+8 ولكم مني جزيل الشكر و الامتنان 

نوع الخلطه s اسمنت رمل فوليه عدس سمسم ماء مواد كيماويه ملاحظات
B 350 s4 
B 350 s5 
B 350 s6 
B 350 s7 
B 350 s8 

B 300 s4 
B 300 s5 
B 300 s6 
B 300 s7 
B 300 s8 

B 250 s4 
B 250 s5 
B 250 s6 
B 250 s7 
B 250 s8 

B 200 s4 
B 200 s5 
B 200 s6 
B 200 s7 
B 200 s8 

​


----------



## gazlan (10 أكتوبر 2009)

بورك فيك


----------

